# Looking for s. Ga lease or club



## schleyhunter (Feb 8, 2012)

We are looking for a very well managed trophy club. Two guys both have wives and families looking for a 130" min trophy club. Location not crucial, however would like to stay around 1.5 hrs to 2 hrs from atl. Both have electric carts and understand the importance of wind, low pressure and hunting trophy bucks. Call or pm ifyou have something we may be interested in. 770-560-7046. Prefer camp with power and water....


----------



## schleyhunter (Feb 12, 2012)

We are very serious trophy hunters. Looking to join a club with the same minded people.


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Feb 12, 2012)

How much are yall looking to spend joining a club like that, ball park!
Does the wife and family hunt with you on this low pressured place? thanks


----------



## schleyhunter (Feb 12, 2012)

Budget is negotiable, depending on area and property... I have a son that is 11 that hunts with me and has since he was 2. Good trophy hunter. Other guy has a son, but not much into hunting, about to leave to go to college.


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Feb 12, 2012)

Has your son ever harvested a good one? Thats our goal where we hunt.Do u sit with him or very close.Has he ever killed a deer?


----------



## schleyhunter (Feb 12, 2012)

Yes, my son has kileed 12 to 15 deer. he killed his first one when he was 4, and has killed 2 bucks over 125. yes he hunts with me, I have just this year started letting him hunt within a few hundred yards of me. why do you ask, what kind of land do you have?


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Feb 12, 2012)

We have some land in Quitman co. We just hunt deer by Ga law there.Your son is a good hunter . Hope yall fine a place.


----------



## schleyhunter (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## schleyhunter (Feb 17, 2012)

Guess there isnt a whole lot of these kind of clubs needing members. Please keep me posted if anyone knows of you or has one with memberships available.


----------



## schleyhunter (Feb 26, 2012)

Ok, Just wondering if anyone knows of any good trophy clubs out. Very serious hunters looking.


----------



## Allen Waters (Feb 27, 2012)

I have a club you might be interested in.


----------



## schleyhunter (Feb 29, 2012)

AWBOWHUNTER said:


> I have a club you might be interested in.



Haha, u are funny....


----------

